

Show HN: Triumvir8 -- Get together, make something - vishnumenon

I just finished this website. It's partially inspired by Tinyproj, but with a different angle. It helps people (Programmers, Designers, Visionaries) find each other and form groups, in which they can work on a project together. The focus is not on working FOR others, but working WITH others.<p>I hope someone finds this useful. Any suggestions or input are greatly appreciated, and will be considered and implemented ASAP.<p>Here it is: http://triumvir8-vishnu.dotcloud.com/<p>I don't really have any money to spend on this, thus the domain... If people start using it, I'll get one somehow.
======
jnbiche
I have a design suggestion: make the "triumvir8" at the top all one color and
the same font -- preferably black. The brown and yellow clash with the rest of
the site.

Also, a few typos under "What is this", somehing > something and tiumvirate >
triumvirate

One suggestion on the site's tagline: perhaps "find something, make something"
might work better than "get something, make something"??

My only others suggestions are to remove the "leetspeak" from the coder
description (most coders I know over 16 avoid it like the plague, even in
jest) and to make e-mail addresses optional.

But I really like the site layout and the icons you used. And I like the focus
on the three major elements of most good tech projects: design, coding, and
ideas. I really hope it takes off.

Idea men: here's your chance to pitch to at least two developers.

~~~
vishnumenon
Thanks so much for your input. Sorry I took so long in replying... Something
unexpected came up. I wrote the 'What is this' really fast, and will make sure
to change the spelling mistakes. I'll also definitely change the leetspeak; I
was feeling undecided about that anyway. Thanks.

------
vishnumenon
clickable link: <http://triumvir8-vishnu.dotcloud.com/>

